# New thumbhole for Savage



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ordered me a new stock from Ricks Microfit stocks in California. looks good had to do some minor sanding. started with 120g put a coat on then 220 grit put a coat on then 320 grit and now its on this coat. going to sand again with 400 and do a couple more coats with 400 to make it like glass. Should look pretty good when done. First picture is with 3 coats and the other is 2 coats, you can tell the difference. stock is hanging from the drop ceiling.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Very Nice! I bought a Richards Microfit for a mauser project for my son. I was very impressed.

Steve


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see it matched with the barrel and action!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a beautiful stick of wood! Congrats. I demand pics when it's all put together.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Put a 4th coat of high gloss on tonight with the 400 grit


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job------------------I love thumbholes most of my rifles have them--Can'twait to see her back togather ------------sb*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Finish is like glass... Beautiful!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work, I like the grain in that one !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work right there.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool stock.

Whats the weight on that one.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

4lbs, I just put the last coat on tonight. Should be putting it together tomorrow night


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice looking stock


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everybody, will post pictures tonight if I get a chance to work on it.


----------

